# A not so happy Tom



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Tom today, after having MRI scan and spinal tap, then a day and a half back at the hospital for observation. He hasn't got his smile back yet


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww Tom I hope you get back to feeling better and soon have your smile back!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww.. poor Tom. Hope everything is okay with him. We need to see his smile.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a sad boy. Sure hope he is feeling better soon, know that is a lot on him. Hugs big boy.


----------



## kteelynn212 (Nov 10, 2006)

I hope everything works out for your cute boy. Good luck Tom!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at that beautiful sad face! Feel better soon Tom!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Poor Tom. Get well soon. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope you get better soon Tom!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He certainly does look depressed. I hope he has a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, poor Tom.

He's saying "my life sucks". I hope he's up and smiling again soon!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, fingers crossed that your lovely boy is back to himself tomorrow. He hasn't been having much fun, and it shows.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Tom. I am so sorry he isnt feeling well.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Dave, sending lots of love and cuddles to your sweet Tom. I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Tom,  wheres my lovely boy. Never mind, a couple of days of Dads loving and you will soon be back to your smiley Mr Tom we all know  Gentle hugs lovely boy.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aw, I hope Tom feels better! :heartbeat


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Poor baby; he looks so sad. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He does not look so happy, hope he is feeling better soon, and all those tests come back with good results.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I sure hope the vet can find Tom's beautiful smile. Keep us posted.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Such a beautiful boy! I hope he's feeling much better soon and with his smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That picture makes me sad to view it. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> That picture makes me sad to view it. I hope he's feeling better soon.


it's certainly not my little Tom that's for sure


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dave he needs to go to the pub for a pint that will put the smile back on his face


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom says " cheers Paco "





rik said:


>


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Mr Tom looks so sad I hope he is back to his happy self soon, get well soon you handsome boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he is trying but he keeps getting those spooky moments


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww lovely Mr Tom..beautiful photo  I hope those spookies go away  Chester sends get well wishes. x


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

" thanks Chester, and hope your ear has stopped twitching "



elly said:


> Aww lovely Mr Tom..beautiful photo  I hope those spookies go away  Chester sends get well wishes. x


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwwwwwww Tom, poor fella. I hope that your feeling better soon.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

davebeech said:


> " thanks Chester, and hope your ear has stopped twitching "


Aww thanks..but sssh..dont mention the T word! :no: The vet said not to bring attention to it!!! :doh: It hasnt stopped yet


----------

